# Drive shaft AC motor/Regen



## wino1308 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello all,
I am new here and am from Tasmania, Australia.
I have a One tonne,4x4, Nissan Navara Cab Chassis with an aluminium tray.
I am thinking about cutting the tail shaft and inserting an AC motor (twin shaft) in line, using universal joints.
I intend keeping the diesel motor, gearbox and transfer case etc intact, and using the AC motor as a supplement for extra power in accelleration and for regenerative braking.
The power gained will be dumped in some sort of ultracapacitor/battery setup.
I am not sure of what size each of the components should be, or even if the idea will work.
Any thoughts.
Andrew


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

wino1308 said:


> Hello all,
> I am new here and am from Tasmania, Australia.
> I have a One tonne,4x4, Nissan Navara Cab Chassis with an aluminium tray.
> I am thinking about cutting the tail shaft and inserting an AC motor (twin shaft) in line, using universal joints.
> ...


Hi Andrew,

Yeah, the idea will work. But it is difficult to implement. The equipment you need is not readily available, and if you can find it, very expensive. A couple of points. Drive shaft speed is low compared to optimum electric motor shaft speed. A reduction ratio between the motor and driveline is desirable to keep the motor size reasonable.

Also the system control needs to be addressed. Not a trivial task.

What you have described is called a post transmission coupled parallel hybrid.

Regards,

major


----------



## wino1308 (Sep 5, 2008)

major said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Yeah, the idea will work. But it is difficult to implement. The equipment you need is not readily available, and if you can find it, very expensive. A couple of points. Drive shaft speed is low compared to optimum electric motor shaft speed. A reduction ratio between the motor and driveline is desirable to keep the motor size reasonable.
> 
> ...


Major,
Thanks for taking the time to reply.
I thought it sounded too easy, and that there might be a catch - now I know.
Looks like I'll have to crack another bottle of Pinot (or two) and wait for some more inspiration.
Andrew


----------



## OHM (Jun 30, 2008)

Netgain have the range extending parallel hybrid they call it emis

http://www.go-ev.com/EMIS-dealers-usa.html


----------

